
Summer learning loss - shafyy
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Summer_learning_loss
======
shafyy
" All children lose academic skills during the summer months, and family
socioeconomic status (SES) is highly correlated to the level of academic
growth or decline in the summer months. Two-thirds of the academic achievement
gap in reading and language found among high school students has been
explained through the learning loss that occurs during the summer months of
the primary school years."

I had no idea that a) the summer vacations contribute this negatively, and b)
that there is a significant gap between different socioeconomic status
(because of access, family)

